# Help,my 12 year old cat has diahrrea and stopped eating



## dom r (Nov 29, 2005)

My cat is 12 years old and for about 4 days(or less)she has been having diahrrea and been only drinking small amounts of milk and very little cat food.She became very skinny and for the past day she is no longer eating anything and it seems shes drinking less milk. 

Is it possible shes dying? Anyone have an idea as to what could be wrong with her?


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

These are very obvious signs that you need to see a vetenarian as soon as possible. With the cat's age and symptoms, it could be a life threatening situation... in other words your cat COULD be dying.. however it could also be a medical problem that can be taken care of with a visit to the vet.. Please seek medical attention immediately, especially since it has had the poopies for over a week and lost drastic amounts of weight.

Keep us updated on his condition


----------



## kittycatlover (May 12, 2005)

I would definitely stop giving her milk, to start with, and get right in the car to take her to the vet. I know that milk is not good to begin with for kitties.....and I'm an RN, and when we have a HUMAN patient with digestive problems, we recommend NO milk products. Good luck with your little one, and keep us informed.


----------



## dom r (Nov 29, 2005)

allyally said:


> These are very obvious signs that you need to see a vetenarian as soon as possible. With the cat's age and symptoms, it could be a life threatening situation... in other words your cat COULD be dying.. however it could also be a medical problem that can be taken care of with a visit to the vet.. Please seek medical attention immediately, especially since it has had the poopies for over a week and lost drastic amounts of weight.
> 
> Keep us updated on his condition


I am thinking of bringing her to the vet but I dont think the vet can do anything for her considering that shes an old cat of 12 years.Its possible that she may overcome this probem on her own but im not sure.

My sister had a situation with her old dog and she paid over $1000. in vet bills for surgery,in which her dog died 1 month after surgery.It was actually possible that my sister's dog could of survived without surgery and live another 2 or more years.

If my cat doesn't get better,I will bring her to the vet but im still thinking she may overcome this problem on her own.Very often when animals are put to sleep by the vet due to a sickness of some kind,it was very possible that the pet would of overcome the sickness on their own and continue living.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

yea well i don't think you are well enough educated in animal medicine to say he is going to get better. If it started with litter box problems and then quit eating that is only a sign it is getting worse. I honestly don't think you care enough about this poor sick kitty enough to try to keep the poor thing from suffering. That is just lack of responsibility.. you're cat is obviously in very bad health and is NOT going to just get better, the way you talk, you could care less if it died. I strongly suggest taking your cat to the VET ASAP because it is SUFFERING. And i don't know about you but i don;t want anything or person that i love to suffer. 

Sad situation.


----------



## cat_lover_forever (Jun 10, 2005)

Your cat WILL DIE if you don't take her to the vet IMMEDIATELY! A cat of 12 is not that old. You can possibly save her life if you hurry. We all owe it to our animal companions to do this for them, to ease their sufffering, either with a cure or with a peaceful, painless end. Only a vet can do that for her. This is what you need to do if you care at all about her.


----------



## dom r (Nov 29, 2005)

allyally said:


> yea well i don't think you are well enough educated in animal medicine to say he is going to get better. If it started with litter box problems and then quit eating that is only a sign it is getting worse. I honestly don't think you care enough about this poor sick kitty enough to try to keep the poor thing from suffering. That is just lack of responsibility.. you're cat is obviously in very bad health and is NOT going to just get better, the way you talk, you could care less if it died. I strongly suggest taking your cat to the VET ASAP because it is SUFFERING. And i don't know about you but i don;t want anything or person that i love to suffer.
> 
> Sad situation.


Well shes not suffering,and shes still active and drinking milk at this moment and I will be giving her some tuna but dont think she will eat it,but I just have a feeling that if I bring her to the vet,the vet will inform me that it will cost hundreds of dollars just to find out whats wrong with her and I dont want to pay that kind of money for an old cat that may die in 1 year anyways.The average cat lives to 12 to 13 years of age and my cat is 12.

I do love my cat but think its possible she may overcome this problem on her own rather then having the vet PUT HER TO SLEEP. Vets that give a cat a LETHAL injection to KILL HER is SUFFERING in my book.But I will bring my cat to the vet anyways.


----------



## cat_lover_forever (Jun 10, 2005)

With all due respect, unless you have some training in veterinary medicine, you don't have the knowledge to know if she's suffering. Cats are very good at hiding their pain or discomfort. That's nature's survivial technique. 

Her problem may be something easily remedied with some medication, but only a vet can tell you what's going on, and what her chances are.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Please do take this cat to the vet immediately, and no more milk. Cats lack the digestive enzymes to break down milk and giving it to her could be making her sicker.
One of my cats is 13, and if she showed any of the same symptoms, she would have been at the vet days ago. 12 is not that old. Many cats live to be 15-20 given the proper care and veterinary attention.

Refusing a cat medical attention just because she's old is, IMO, cruel. Thats like refusing to call an ambulance for your grandma when she falls down the stairs because, well, she probably won't be around much longer anyway.

You've come here asking for advice, so I'm sure you do care about this cat. Whenever a cat stops eating, it calls for a vet visit. Combine that with diarrhea and its an emergency. This is not going to clear up on its own and if you don't do something, your cat will probably die. She is suffering, even if you may not realize it.

If you don't feel the need to spend the money saving your cat, at least bring her to the vet and surrender her into their care so they may do whats right for her and find her a loving caring home.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

12 years old is not very old for a cat. She should certainly go to the vet immediately. If she has diarrhea and is not eating she IS suffering. Cats don't stop eating unless they are in a great deal of discomfort and if you've ever had diarrhea imagine how you'd feel after 4 days of it! She's probably dehydrated by now which can be life threatening.
Please take her to the vet right away.


----------



## dom r (Nov 29, 2005)

Before I bring my cat to the vet I have a question if anyone knows.

If my vet informs me that it will be very costly($400+)to cure my cat and that it may die in a few weeks if not treated,do I have the legal right to refuse medical treatment for my cat and bring her back home?(for the possibility that my cat may overcome her sickness on her own).Or by law,would the vet have the right to put my cat to sleep or take my cat away from me if I refuse medical treatment?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Go talk it over with the Vet before it is too late. If you don't want to pay alot of money for medical care, she may be at a point of suffering that tips the balance anyhow. I would much rather have a professional help with that decision then base it on account of another animal.

Your cat probally can't take much more procrastination and tomorrow your going on 5 days.

Your Vet will probally suggest some remedy that would be much better then watching your cat die. It's heart breaking enough just to see a sick pet.

Yes, it can get expensive and no one wants to pay alot then have their animal die, but that is the something the Vet will have a clearer diagnosis then us. I faced that decision too recently and was able to put my cat on medicine, there are options.

Welcome to the forum, we all think your cat is going to get better with medical attention, please go get a proper diagnosis because your pet may be suffering needlessly.

The legal question is secondary to medical attention.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

How is she doing?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please take your cat to the vet. If you can't afford it maybe you can make a deal w/ your vet for a payment plan or ask friends or relatives to help w/ the money. I hope your cat feels better soon!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

It may not be expensive at all, but you won't know until you go into the vet. The longer you wait the more likely the bill will go up.


----------



## dom r (Nov 29, 2005)

Crystal211 said:


> How is she doing?


I think shes getting better because shes eating again,although small amounts.If she continues eating and gets better then it wont be neccessary to take her to the vet.......or maby I will anyways.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

dom r said:


> Crystal211 said:
> 
> 
> > How is she doing?
> ...


I would definitely take her, there's a chance she could be dehydrated because of the diarrhea. I'd rather get a normal vet bill to find out she's fine than have a larger one later because of problems.

And about your earlier concerns of them 'taking her' and putting her down -- no one can force you to do anything like that, so please don't worry about that. Just concentrate on her health.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> I think shes getting better


You'll feel alot better having a Vet seeing after her. Cats are very good at hiding their problems, and if you think there may be problem chances are there is one.

And I'm just going to make a wild guess that she probally hasn't been to a Vet for a long time. If that the case she needs her regular shots too.

The sooner you bring her into the Vet, the better you'll feel too. We're all very concerned and wish to help you as much as we can but right now it is probally most urgent to get a annual physical just to be sure she isn't suffering needlessly.


> or maby I will anyways


Yes, please do and bring us back an update, there will be lots of people who can give you guidance as she recovers and you may also be able to help someone else with your experience.

I don't mean to be pushy, but from your first posting everyone has agreed that's a cat that should see a Vet immediately.


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

With all due respect, I know going to the vet can be very expensive, but please do what is best for your cat. Everyone has given you the same advice: TAKE YOUR CAT TO THE VET. However, it seems as though you have made up your mind and you are hoping to hear from one of us that you don't need to take your cat to the vet (which I don't think will happen). 

Is there a local SPCA hospital in your area? They usually have lower vet fees. If you can't pay, I'm sure there is some way you can work it out with the SPCA hospital.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Also, most of the clinics that offer low cost spay/neuter programs also offer low cost vet services as well. We found a wonderful around here and we can get Jazmine's teeth taken care of at a reasonable price ($300 for a cleaning?! I don't THINK so! We can do it there for $80 and she gets the same treatment).

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html#pa


----------



## dom r (Nov 29, 2005)

Cat Daddy said:


> > I think shes getting better
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be pushy, but from your first posting everyone has agreed that's a cat that should see a Vet immediately.


My cat is MUCH better now and eating almost like normal.Whatever problem she had seems to be going away.

Maby I over exagerated on my first post.I thought she was having diahrrea 3 or 4 days but dont know for a fact because I only saw her go diahrrea twice.(I didnt see her every single time she had a bowel movement for those past 4 days).


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Glad to hear she is feeling better. Please discontinue to give your cat milk though. They cannot digest it properly and it may be causing the diahhrea in the first place. also since she may be dehydrated still give her some canned wet food (if you don't have any you should buy some) and mix some water in with it. This is an easy way of getting fluids back into her. I don't think it would hurt to bring her to the vet anyways for a check up. Obviously you were pretty concerned or you wouldn't have posted. do what is right for your kitty. I have had some bad vets in my day but none of them would just put the cat to sleep, and most have been willing to work out some sort of payment plan and you can always use a credit card. 12 can be old for some cats but my Molly lived to 18 so don't give up on your kitty yet.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Also I just want to add that while your kitty appears to be feeling better that doesn't necessarily mean she is. My cat is very good and covering up illness. Only because I monitor my cats like a hawk that I figured out that Wilis possibly had a urinary tract infection (turned out to be bad stryuvite crystal formation). He was still eating and running around the house like normal but if I hadn't brought him to the vet for treatment he could have gotten very sick from it and who knows what might of happened. I think it's a defense thing for animals to not want to show they are sick if they can help it because a sick animal is easy prey for predators. Obviously I don't think your cat is worried about you eating it but I think it one of those innate/instinctual traits in animals.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> And I'm just going to make a wild guess that she probally hasn't been to a Vet for a long time. If that the case she needs her regular shots too.


Not to harp on you more but I also wanted to be clear on this point. 

I don't know how important the regular shots are, but I get them and a once a year check-up for my cats, better health care then my own, but they can't communicate their ills as well.

Good luck, Cat Daddy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

I think you should take your cat to a qualified vet and let him decide wat's wrong with her and get here treated properly. 
I am a cat owner too and my cat's becoming very aggressive day by day.. I asked this question in a forum **Link to competing site removed by lymekaps**  and got the answer too..you cat owners may also check it out.


----------

